# First cycle log (Test Prop + Tren Ace)



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Hi,

As some of you know, I started a test+tren cycle two days ago. This is my first cycle and I know running tren is risky as a beginner, but I will only be doing low dosages. I will go up to 200mg per week at max. I've bought many supplements and ancillaries to help me with tren. Nolvadex, Caber, Aromasin, P5P, Red Yeast Rice, etc. I got a blood pressure monitor have been taking daily readings. No effect on my BP yet (hopefully stays that way). Also, got an asthma pump incase of tren cough

Diet:


Spoiler: Diet















So, I will be eating chicken, rice and veg for this cycle. It won't be the bland kind. I usually make it with some sauce and seasoning and turn it into a tasty curry. It will be pretty easy to stick to this diet. But if I got bored of it, i might switch to spaghetti Bolognese. My TDEE is 3000 calories. I will be starting off with 2000 cals and titrate it up or down depending on how my physique changes. The goal is to recomp btw



Gym routine: I am doing a Push/Pull routine. I don't train legs because my legs are already pretty big. I currently bench press = 80kg (used to be 100kg) and deadlift = 100kg (I could go much heavier on this, but really scared of snapping my back or tearing bicep whilst pulling up seen that happen too many times). I don't do squats.


Progress Photos:



Spoiler: Progress Photos (no penis shots)













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

In for penis pics 


@SwoleTip likes the penis


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Will you be lifting weights or dieting during this cycle?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> Will you be lifting weights or dieting during this cycle?


Nah mate. Just gonna let the tren work it's magic


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Isnt this that Intel guy with a new name?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

UK2USA said:


> Isnt this that Intel guy with a new name?


🤯 Of course! Now it all makes sense.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good mate, good luck


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

UK2USA said:


> Isnt this that Intel guy with a new name?


Who is intel? This account is my first account here. totally new to this forum.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What's your full routine? 
What labs your gear from?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> What's your full routine?
> What labs your gear from?


Titan Labs. They any good?

My routine depends on the setup of the gym. If I get in there on a chest day and someone has been deadlifting in the bench press rack, instead of spending 10 mins moving the bench over and getting everything setup for bench press, i will just do dumbell presses or a machine workout

However, for Push days, I try to do Barbell Bench press, Incline Dumbell Press, Flat Dumbell Press, Shoulder Press Machine, Dumbell Raises, e-z bar skullcrushers (or dumbell crushers) and Tricep rope pull down.

I do 4 sets for each exercise. Once I've reached the 5th exercise of the session, I will start to do 3 sets instead.

Pull days: Pull ups, (Not gonna lie, I have to use pull up assisted machine to get 10 pull ups off for 4 sets. I used to be much better at pull ups, but I guess I am very weak right now) Lat Pulldown, Deadlifts, e-z bar bicep curls, dumbell bicep curls, concentration curls.

Like with Push days, I do 4 sets for each exercise and then switch to 3 sets later on.


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> What's your full routine?
> What labs your gear from?


Tbh. I don't really track the weights I move for each exercise. Every new session, I will just pick up something that feels sufficiently heavy and if it's too light i will go heavier until i can only get 8-10 reps.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

KaceyA said:


> Tbh. I don't really track the weights I move for each exercise. Every new session, I will just pick up something that feels sufficiently heavy and if it's too light i will go heavier until i can only get 8-10 reps.


So you’re not training progressively but rather going by feel. No mention of legs either, are you not training them?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

DLTBB said:


> So you’re not training progressively but rather going by feel. No mention of legs either, are you not training them?


Yeah. I am gonna download an app today for tracking the weights and reps. 

My legs are already pretty big. So I'm just gonna skip them for now


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Vic90 said:


> 🤯 Of course! Now it all makes sense.


Intel was too dumb to be this guy 


KaceyA said:


> My legs are already pretty big. So I'm just gonna skip them for now


Said absolutely no man ever. 

Show us ye pins bro?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> Intel was too dumb to be this guy
> 
> Said absolutely no man ever.
> 
> Show us ye pins bro?


What you mean? Show you the needles?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Tren for a first cycle and only training half your body... sounds entertaining, following


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

TURBS said:


> Tren for a first cycle and only training half your body... sounds entertaining, following


I trained legs once and sat down to take a shit and couldn't stand back up. 😂
Not letting that happen again. Plus, I think training legs is an older dude thing. None of the people round my age train legs. Just upper body


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

KaceyA said:


> Nah mate. Just gonna let the tren work it's magic


I’ve never been an advocate of lifting weights on anything other than masteron.
The anabolic component of AAS is grossly misunderstood and stimulating the micro-tearing of muscle tissue whilst on AAS is actually catabolic.
Basically, the more anabolic a med is, the more catabolic it is.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

KaceyA said:


> None of the people round my age train legs. Just upper body


Leg workouts engage the major muscle groups of your body, which helps to improve overall athletic performance and support healthy movement patterns in your daily life. A strong lower body will also help to prevent injury.


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

TURBS said:


> Tren for a first cycle and only training half your body... sounds entertaining, following


Amazed you're even entertaining this Turbs, it's not setting a good example for others to follow and the OP has trolled the forum in the past.


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Vic90 said:


> Amazed you're even entertaining this Turbs, it's not setting a good example for others to follow and the OP has trolled the forum in the past.


Trolled when? Made a few jokes here and there, but never trolled. Every thread I've made has been dead serious and not trolling


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

KaceyA said:


> Trolled when? Made a few jokes here and there, but never trolled. Every thread I've made has been dead serious and not trolling


Your legs are not big enough already. 

People your age don't do legs because they are stupid and want to look like Johnny bravo


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oioi said:


> Intel was too dumb to be this guy


I was just taking an after hours poo and was thinking K is Intel aka Khuntones.
Some of his personas are genuinely amusing mate. Credit where credits due and all that.


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

KaceyA said:


> I trained legs once and sat down to take a shit and couldn't stand back up. 😂
> Not letting that happen again. Plus, I think training legs is an older dude thing. None of the people round my age train legs. Just upper body


Utter melt mentality


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

GottaGetThoseGainz said:


> Your legs are not big enough already.
> 
> People your age don't do legs because they are stupid and want to look like Johnny bravo


He's about 15 years too young to know Johnny bravo


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

KaceyA said:


> What you mean? Show you the needles?


Show us your massive legs


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> Amazed you're even entertaining this Turbs, it's not setting a good example for others to follow and the OP has trolled the forum in the past.


Your fun arnt ya, calm down and don't read the thread if you don't like it rather than shouting about how it should all be banned and deleted 
There's been people on this forum half his size running tren HGH an all sorts 
Maybe the lad will pull it out the bag and end up in great shape, or maybe people might actually help him and hell listen


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Your fun arnt ya, calm down and don't read the thread if you don't like it rather than shouting about how it should all be banned and deleted
> There's been people on this forum half his size running tren HGH an all sorts
> Maybe the lad will pull it out the bag and end up in great shape, or maybe people might actually help him and hell listen


Half of your posts are wind ups or sarcasm so I've never bothered engaging you - "hallucinations while pooing" - lol. I'm actually here for bodybuilding and PED talk and will be competing in actual shows. Occasional banter is always good but the OP doesn't even train legs, and seems to wind people up for fun.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> Half of your posts are wind ups or sarcasm so I've never bothered engaging you - "hallucinations while pooing" - lol. I'm actually here for bodybuilding and PED talk and will be competing in actual shows. Occasional banter is always good but the OP doesn't even train legs, and seems to wind people up for fun.


That was true!
Your on a thread of a guy showing his journey of training and taking and talking about PEDs whilst bodybuilding and you want it deleted
Just because he's not as big as you doesn't mean he's on a wind up
Maybe he's just abit weird

Ignore the thread and focus on the 'serious' posts of pictures of gear asking if it's bunk and relax


Or do a reverse image search for his pics and see if they are stolen and he's actually ketones being insulted by ketones


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

mrwright said:


> That was true!
> Your on a thread of a guy showing his journey of training and taking and talking about PEDs whilst bodybuilding and you want it deleted
> Just because he's not as big as you doesn't mean he's on a wind up
> Maybe he's just abit weird
> ...


I don't care about which lab is g2g and have never even visited that section. Gear is a pretty small part of my own journey tbh, it's much more diet, training, and health focussed (in that order). 

I don't have enough time or willpower to go and look for all that stuff.


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

I am consuming 2000 calories per day. Maybe an extra 100-200 because of oil used for cooking, but the weight on the scale seems to be going up instead of coming down. What's up with that? Should I drop down to 1500 calories?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Vic90 said:


> Half of your posts are wind ups or sarcasm so I've never bothered engaging you - "hallucinations while pooing" - lol. I'm actually here for bodybuilding and PED talk and will be competing in actual shows. Occasional banter is always good but the OP doesn't even train legs, and seems to wind people up for fun.


I've done more prep for this cycle than others. I literally paid a couple bills for an EKG to check if my heart was in good enough condition as well as blood tests, etc. How many ekgs you done pre-cycle?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

KaceyA said:


> I am consuming 2000 calories per day. Maybe an extra 100-200 because of oil used for cooking, but the weight on the scale seems to be going up instead of coming down. What's up with that? Should I drop down to 1500 calories?


Dont you want the scales going up? 
Make all dem gainzz 
Your lean enough imo so push hard for mass without getting during cycle then diet down after a while maintaining if needs be otherwise you'll get nowhere 

But it'll be added water weight an shit from starting the gear


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

KaceyA said:


> I've done more prep for this cycle than others. I literally paid a couple bills for an EKG to check if my heart was in good enough condition as well as blood tests, etc. How many ekgs you done pre-cycle?


Cool story @KaceyA  I've done more than I can count as it happens. 

I'll leave you alone now because this really isn't worth my time.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> Amazed you're even entertaining this Turbs, it's not setting a good example for others to follow and the OP has trolled the forum in the past.


This is OP's journal so entirely up to him what the subject matter is.

Thread tidied up, let's keep it on topic please.


----------



## Muskopia (May 14, 2020)

KaceyA said:


> I don't train legs


Come again brah?


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Why oh why are all you guys still responding to this waste of flesh?

He's a troll.

And you guys constantly feed him🤣


----------



## Alex12340 (Mar 22, 2021)

KaceyA said:


> None of the people round my age train legs. Just upper body


Fck really? I need to stop training legs now…


----------



## Darkerblack (7 mo ago)

Hi,

Not an expert here but a few things came to attention.

Training, the legs are a large muscle group, training them stimulates the production of essential hormones such as testosterone, hgh and cortisol. Aside from this training them help to engage the core and balance strengthen all of your compound lifts leading to more gains.

Nutrients, the fat is low even for a cutting diet. If your goal is to build muscle it would be beneficial to increase the fat and carbs I believe.

Gear, I would not personally start with tren on my first cycle. Bodybuilding is not s sprint, it's a marathon. I believe it's best to start with the very basic and build up as your knowledge and body develops.

Diet, im not confident in your ability to maintain it on chicken curry and Bolognese. Maybe some more variety would help.

However this is just my opinion. To me, it sounds like you either need more experience and research or maybe hire a coach and get someone that knows their stuff to support you throughout your journey 

In any case best of luck with your cycle, and may the gains be with you!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Whys he been banned 
I wanted to see how huge he was gonna get


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Whys he been banned
> I wanted to see how huge he was gonna get


Because he posted another pic of his wanger.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Vic90 said:


> Because he posted another pic of his wanger.


Did the tren make it bigger? More vascular?


----------



## train2win (Feb 25, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Did the tren make it bigger? More vascular?


If his ban runs out, I'll be sure to save his next dick pic and DM it to you so that you can study it.


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Hi, I am back everyone.
I took your advices and started pinning M/W/F, but the pip has been so brutal compared to when I did everyday injections. I have been pinning shoulders only and I can't even lift my arm for 2 days after an injection... It seems the more liquid you pin, the worst the pip will be


----------



## DarkStars (Oct 23, 2020)

KaceyA said:


> Hi, I am back everyone.
> I took your advices and started pinning M/W/F, but the pip has been so brutal compared to when I did everyday injections. I have been pinning shoulders only and I can't even lift my arm for 2 days after an injection... It seems the more liquid you pin, the worst the pip will be


Then start opening more sites


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Picture below is day 7. I will take some day 11 photos tomorrow. I might be imagining it, but I think my shoulders are starting to round out and my arms look more jacked


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Arms do look bigger. Personally I think you should have trained naturally for a while before using Tren. Best of luck on attaining your goal!


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

I may be calling the kettle black, but are you doing cardio? But looking good


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Arms do look bigger. Personally I think you should have trained naturally for a while before using Tren. Best of luck on attaining your goal!


Was considering that. But the consensus on here was that my natural test was low. so i doubt i would've seen any gains naturally lifting


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

christoff82 said:


> I may be calling the kettle black, but are you doing cardio? But looking good


now why would i do cardio when tren is supposed to burn all the fat?

and thanks


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

KaceyA said:


> now why would i do cardio when tren is supposed to burn all the fat?
> 
> and thanks


Ha, well you could've fooled me😱


----------



## Dan000 (6 mo ago)

Do you even lift bro?


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Dan000 said:


> Do you even lift bro?


you think u got better? show your muscles


----------



## Dan000 (6 mo ago)

KaceyA said:


> you think u got better? show your muscles


My profile pic.


----------



## KaceyA (7 mo ago)

Dan000 said:


> My profile pic.


your arms are about the same size as mine


----------



## lean.tissue.accrual (2 mo ago)

KaceyA said:


> your arms are about the same size as mine


any update


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

You hench yet bro


----------

